# 1/2" bit for craftsman 315.17381



## CremeStout (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok I know i can do 1/4" bits, but I don't want to buy 1/2" bit then find it won't fit.
Does this router take this size? If yes will I need a new collett? 
Looking to buy a new jig and they say use 1/2" bit?
Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lots of Sears routers only came with 1/4" capacity. 1/4" bits can flex a little under too heavy a cut and will eventually break because of it besides not making a smooth job. Probably why 1/2" is recommended.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome Larry,to the forum.
The forum has a router manual section I check that router it only takes 1/4" shank bits.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Larry.


----------

